
Tech’s new stars have it all–except a path to high profits - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2019/04/17/techs-new-stars-have-it-all-except-a-path-to-high-profits
======
rogerkirkness
I don't understand why people think profit matters for a company that isn't at
maturity. Cash flow matters, and growth matters, and profit matters for mature
companies, but why should all companies always be profitable? It seems like
many of the world's most valuable companies recognized this prior to maturity,
but people on the outside don't seem to understand. Growth is rarer than
profit. If you want profit buy bank stocks.

